# Existing design for building cube satellite speakers?



## thbarbarian (Dec 15, 2011)

Does anyone know of designs for mini cube speakers? Any info would be appreciated
..


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

thbarbarian said:


> Does anyone know of designs for mini cube speakers? Any info would be appreciated
> ..


http://www.madisoundspeakerstore.com/approx-3-fullrange/hi-vi-b3s-3-full-range-copper-color-cone/

Put it a 2 liter box 

10in x 5.25in x 5.25 in 

Front/Back: 10 x 5.25 in
Left/Right: 9.25 x 3.75 in
Top: 3.75 x 5.25 in
Bottom 3.75 x 3.75 in


----------



## thbarbarian (Dec 15, 2011)

Thank you for the comment, i would really like to go smaller...no more than 4 inches...


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

thbarbarian said:


> Thank you for the comment, i would really like to go smaller...no more than 4 inches...


I'm not following you? What size paramers are you looking for. 4" is needed to get enough bass response.

You could go 6" x 6" x 6"


----------



## thbarbarian (Dec 15, 2011)

ti take it that you have seen small cube speakers? i just wanted to see if there were any existing plans for those out on the net...


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

thbarbarian said:


> ti take it that you have seen small cube speakers? i just wanted to see if there were any existing plans for those out on the net...


6" is not very large and you would get much better performance. Small Cube speakers are fine if the goal is not quality sound, but I can't recommend something not even remotely decent. I suppose you could try a 4" x 4" x 4" box with the above driver. Just be sure to stuff it full of polyfill.


----------



## thbarbarian (Dec 15, 2011)

yea...thanks for your help


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Please consider baffle-step and include appropriate compensation. Your speakers will not sound that great if you simply drop a fullrange driver into a box and call it good. If you need help modelling or designing I would be happy to help.

There are also these knock-down cubes that might be useful for this project: http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-7040


----------



## thbarbarian (Dec 15, 2011)

thanks for the help...ive seen those before...i have a few years of experience on this kind of stuff.....


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

fusseli said:


> Please consider baffle-step and include appropriate compensation. Your speakers will not sound that great if you simply drop a fullrange driver into a box and call it good. If you need help modelling or designing I would be happy to help.
> 
> There are also these knock-down cubes that might be useful for this project: http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-7040


That's only necessary if the speakers aren't wall mounted or very close to a wall. With cubes near wall placement seems to be the norm. Besides an Auto EQ can probably compensate for BSC issues.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

I disagree. Unless a speaker is wall mounted or shoved up against the wall, it could benefit from BSC. Nearfield isn't going to help any likely holes in the lower mids or the missing bass. Good auto EQ would probably help though, you're right.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Reference this build for the single driver small nearfield speaker. Design would need to be modified to work in a cube, but the methodology is the same.

http://sites.google.com/site/taterworksaudio/whetstones


----------



## thbarbarian (Dec 15, 2011)

Thank you very much for the link...I really enjoyed reading it and seeing those speakers. I will definetly consider using his filter data as I design mine.
Appreciate the help,
JC


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

Just an off of the wall question and from mere curiousity. How come you wouldn't try to squeeze a two way setup into something small like that ? I would like to think it would smooth out response a bit.


----------



## thbarbarian (Dec 15, 2011)

Good question, I am considering a three way system...connecting the 3 small cubes so if I wish, I can pivot them.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Not sure I would recommend having multiple pivoted cubes on the same channel, not sure how that would affect the speakers performance. Reminds me of the Blose mini cubes, which have been shown to have terribad response.

A 2-way could easily be done in a 5" cube, just use a small form factor tweet. E.g. http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=275-035 http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=277-060


----------



## thbarbarian (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks...i will consider it. I will be experimenting some... i plan on them for home theater use...wife want my large speakers out of the living room...lol so i will build something. Right now, im working on my system in a 2000 blazer. 4 - 6.5 pyles (yellow), 2 - 6x9 pyles, and now building the sub box for a 10 in. Blue Wave Hi-Power dvc...


----------



## thbarbarian (Dec 15, 2011)

After ur last post, I was thinking I might be able to do dual hard mount boxes...maybe at 30 deg. and run them in parallel...


----------



## thbarbarian (Dec 15, 2011)

both two ways....


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Still wouldn't recommend it. The tweeters in either cube so far apart would cause lobing and have an unpredictable off-axis response. It's a shot in the dark as far as I can guess. But if you really want to try, give it a shot.


----------



## thbarbarian (Dec 15, 2011)

How far apart do you thinking? i dont see them very far at all...i will draw something and put it on here a little later...


----------



## JimH (Nov 11, 2011)

How about these? Basically an Aura NS3 in a 5 inch cube that's capacitance loaded.

http://s18.photobucket.com/albums/b117/wolf_teeth_speaker/PC/?action=view&current=PClayout.jpg


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

^ that would work in any size cube since there is no baffle compensation included.


----------

